# Turbo doesn't fit right



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok so im installing the turbo thus far no problems.. i go to mount the turbo.. ad i can't seem to figure out how its supposed to face.. i know how it bolts up.. the o2 sensor is on the passenger side.. but the right side of the turbo.. is it supposed to have the pipe facing down? cuase if it is.. theres a mount that will not allow me to do that. if that is even a mount.. how does the turbo sit?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you meant mount as in the front dogbone mount right?

http://www.notnser.com/new.htm

Check out Wes' pictures.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

James said:


> you meant mount as in the front dogbone mount right?
> 
> http://www.notnser.com/new.htm
> 
> Check out Wes' pictures.



ok.. so i need that.. so now i have to fab something like wes? cause the turbo won't fit wit that mount there..it'll hit my new koyo radiator


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you might have to clock the turbo


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you might have to clock the turbo



when you say clock meaning turn the right side. .i did.. nothing lines up.. the intercooling piping his the radiator..the actualor wont' seat on the lever... and the egr piping doesn't even come close to fitting right.. this is supposed to be a bolt on and go kit? its not.. the only way everything fits is if the right side of the turbo..is facing up.. but then. the intercooling piping doesn't reach.. hence why its suppoed to be facing down.. in doing so.. the actuator doesn't come close to reacing that lever, the intercooler piping won't allow the radiator to fit...this does not make sense


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think you're doing something wrong man. lol


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> i think you're doing something wrong man. lol



well then what am i doin wrong. thats the whole point of this post... does anyone have a pic of how it all should line up.. cuase is not lining up on my car..


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> when you say clock meaning turn the right side. .i did.. nothing lines up.. the intercooling piping his the radiator..the actualor wont' seat on the lever... and the egr piping doesn't even come close to fitting right.. this is supposed to be a bolt on and go kit? its not.. the only way everything fits is if the right side of the turbo..is facing up.. but then. the intercooling piping doesn't reach.. hence why its suppoed to be facing down.. in doing so.. the actuator doesn't come close to reacing that lever, the intercooler piping won't allow the radiator to fit...this does not make sense


The compressor outlet should face down and almost touch the motor mount. The wastegate actuator is adjustable, you can adjust it if it isn't reaching the flapper. Assuming the IC piping is the same as from my kit, there should be 2 2" pipes that go from the turbo to the IC.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> The compressor outlet should face down and almost touch the motor mount. The wastegate actuator is adjustable, you can adjust it if it isn't reaching the flapper. Assuming the IC piping is the same as from my kit, there should be 2 2" pipes that go from the turbo to the IC.


o

ok.. onthe passenger side.. there are two pipes..on is a weird looking u shaped one.. that connects to another pipe.. which is supposed to connect to the turbo.. no problem.. when i have compressor outlet facing down. it is a VERY tight fit with the radiator.. is that normal?..the actuator does not even come close to attaching to the flapper.. i know its adjustable.. but its off.. not in length but its distance from the flapper. and the egr doesn't fit wit the radiator in.. im sure i could get the piping to fit.. but it'll be up against the radiator..if thats ok then no problem.. my biggest problem is the acutator.. not reaching..and the egr pipes not fitting right


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> o
> 
> ok.. onthe passenger side.. there are two pipes..on is a weird looking u shaped one.. that connects to another pipe.. which is supposed to connect to the turbo.. no problem.. when i have compressor outlet facing down. it is a VERY tight fit with the radiator.. is that normal?..the actuator does not even come close to attaching to the flapper.. i know its adjustable.. but its off.. not in length but its distance from the flapper. and the egr doesn't fit wit the radiator in.. im sure i could get the piping to fit.. but it'll be up against the radiator..if thats ok then no problem.. my biggest problem is the acutator.. not reaching..and the egr pipes not fitting right


The U shaped pipe hooks to the IC and the other one goes from there to the turbo.

I didn't have a problem with the IC piping hitting the radiator, and the EGR tube shouldn't be anywhere near the radiator. Possibly the turbo is clocked wrong, can you take a picture?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude a turbo is bolt on, but not in the sense you think it is. If it was cheap and super easy EVERYONE would have one and be an expert. Have patience, and for the love of god, TAKE PICS. We cannot tell you what you are doing wrong without seeing it. 

As far a the EGR it should be NO WHERE NEAR the radiator. And yes the ic piping will be close with a koyo. I chose to modify my turbo the way I did BECAUSE of that. Remember I did not buy the HS GT28RS kit. I started with the standard T28 kit and modified it to work. I also switched to pusher fans on my KOYO to give myself more room. As far as the Wg actuator. If you look at the bracket the bolt on to the compressor housing and the 2 other brackets that hold the housing in place, you can move the WG bracket to any combination of those holes and simply put the other brackets on the other holes once you have the WG where it is supposed to be.


----------

